
A coded message from the Democratic People's Republic of Korea - scoopertrooper
https://github.com/quosego/0100011001-001
======
rethab
What is this? Can somebody please explain?

~~~
scoopertrooper
North Korea supposedly still uses numbers stations to contact infiltrators.
Though, they may just keep the stations as a way to ratchet up tensions with
South Korea, given that numbers stations are a bit anachronistic. Who knows!
It's interesting though.

[https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200829002300315](https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200829002300315)

[https://world.kbs.co.kr/service/news_view.htm?lang=e&Seq_Cod...](https://world.kbs.co.kr/service/news_view.htm?lang=e&Seq_Code=155915)

They've done it before as well (better source + more detail, but less
current):

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/22/world/asia/north-korea-
sp...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/22/world/asia/north-korea-spy-radio-
broadcasts.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station)

~~~
me_me_me
Numbers stations are really cool. Its kinda sad to see them slowly fade away.

------
exdsq
I've spent 10 minutes trying to understand this, including watching the
YouTube video with autotranslated subtitles, and still have no clue what it's
about.

------
akie
IMO this nonsensical gibberish has no place on this site.

------
yreg
The Readme would benefit from a more exhausting explanation of what this is.
Not just "A global message from the Democratic People's Republic of Korea".

------
caretak3r
This is brilliant. And here I thought the NorthKoreaDNSLeak back in 2016 was
something to pour hours over, this is a treat !

~~~
optymizer
I, like others on HN, am confused as to what this is, but you seem excited
about it. Would you care to explain what this information represents? Is it a
puzzle? Is it a leak from NK?

What's the relevance of a book, an index of some server with music, and how
does it all tie to disinformation campaign mentioned at the top of the readme?

~~~
dmichulke
I think what op means is it's a huge waste of time.

------
nosmokewhereiam
This disappeared. There were two other forks, but now I can't find them. It
was interesting analysis, couldn't find blatant inaccuracies.

------
inopinatus
Is this some kind of ARG for conspiracy nuts, like the numbers stations?

~~~
me_me_me
Numbers stations are real and are very simple. Back in the day all major spy
agencies would operate them.

Simple but effective. You can send coded messages via radio waves, to receive
them you only need a radio. You can send them from your country so enemy
state(s) cannot stop you from doing it short of invasion/sabotage.

If spies are using none reused one time codebook its impossible to decode
message without the codebook.

Because of its nature you cannot really catch anyone receiving signal.

The only downside is that its one way communication and if somehow spy gets
caught than their codebook can be used for decoding of the messages (but each
spy would have unique book). So even that could have small fallout.

------
tvalentius
Is this one of those interactive puzzle thingy?

------
Normille

      vfvv eerv eeaf rere gere rsve nerb vrbe lrgv!
    

as we used to say in the KGB

